# SUSE 10.1: "hwscan" und xorg.conf



## orffyre (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin neulich von SUSE 9.3 auf 10.1 umgestiegen. Bei 9.3 gab es einen Dienst, der sich "hwscan" nannte, welchen ich deaktivieren musste, damit mir Suse nicht bei jedem reboot meine händisch editierte xorg.conf überschreibt.
Bei 10.1 gibt es den Dienst "hwscan" nicht mehr.

Kann ich jetzt meine xorg editieren, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass er mir die Datei überschreibt? Weiss vielleicht jemand, wie "hwscan" unter suse 10.1 genannt wird!?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
mfg
orffyre


----------



## zeromancer (1. November 2006)

Mir sagt hwscan nichts, aber doe xorg.conf wird definitiv nicht bei jedem Reboot überschrieben. Nur mit

```
sax2 -a
```
könnte das passieren.


----------



## orffyre (1. November 2006)

@zeromancer: okay, danke! Ich hoffe mal, dass du recht hast...


----------

